

Nonprofit News Web Site Wins Investigative Journalism Award (audio) - gruseom
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=102851849

======
gruseom
This one needs a little background. There's a meme going around these days
that the demise of newspapers is bad for democracy: who will report on city
hall, hold local officials to account, etc? This story is a great
counterexample.

